# Finally.....doms in my lats!!!!!



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

7 months! 7 frustrating bloody months its taken me to get some doms in my lats. Ive done everything.... pulls up, wide grip pull ups, gone heavy on close grip & wide grip front lat pulldowns, v bar pulldowns, straight arm pull down, dumbell rows and tried doing burnouts on yates rows. Nothing!!.....Anyway yesterday decided to go a bit heavy on yate's and sort my form out after seeing this:





 and also do some wide grip cable incline pushdowns.

Well this morning...... Im feeling the PAIIIIN!!! :thumb: Time for some bat wings. haha


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done mate.

I could listen to dorian talk all day. That man is a legend.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Gonna give them ago on my next back day. Lower lats are lagging big time!


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

im gonna try these also lats are one of my weak points


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

I think a lot of people go too heavy on bb rows and don't hit the lats properly. Get it right and mega doms! I had to drop the weight and correct my form a while ago. Seen decent progress since then.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> I think a lot of people go too heavy on bb rows and don't hit the lats properly. Get it right and mega doms! I had to drop the weight and correct my form a while ago. Seen decent progress since then.


yeah i used to use 160kg, most 180kg and i hardly grew until i dropped the weight now it kills me doing proper form with 90kg or100kg, awesome exercise once u leave ur ego behind and do it properly, same with shrugs


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I see a lot of people train way too heavy in the gym and they lose all the form and the feel of the exercise. I like to train really slow and sometimes with me eyes shut and you really feel the muscle working and it make all the difference.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Pre-exhaust training for lats works well otherwise in a lot of cases those dam biceps cant keep there nose out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't really give a **** about DOMs, i don't think they mean much. But i too got soreness in my lats for the first time in ages this week. I did hang cleans and 4 days later have just started going. Brutal I tell the


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

big_skip said:


> Pre-exhaust training for lats works well otherwise in a lot of cases those dam biceps cant keep there nose out


would you recommend doing pull ups, or lat pull downs before the heavy stuff like rows?? maybe pre exhausting is the way to go, might try it this week instead of doing heavy stuff first then the more isolating movements like seated rows, lat pull downs last....i used ot use lifting straps too, maybe i should start again


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

boxinmetx said:


> would you recommend doing pull ups, or lat pull downs before the heavy stuff like rows?? maybe pre exhausting is the way to go, might try it this week instead of doing heavy stuff first then the more isolating movements like seated rows, lat pull downs last....i used ot use lifting straps too, maybe i should start again


Here's what i done yesterday, dumbbell pullovers drop set, straight arm pulldowns( i call them), T-bar rows,close grip pulldowns, deadlift...other weeks i may change to a bent over row,dumbbell row or seated cable row. Choosing the correct weight is important though, if you cant feel the lats working then the arms will take over. A seated row is not really a isolation movement there is a lot of biceps in there and if you want to use straps then use straps unless you are building grip strength.. Building a good back takes time with consistent training. Learn to feel them working with any exercise is the key :beer:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I always get DOMS in my back and form wise being strict or loose with form both have their place when training back IMO.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think with any body part, but especially the back, it really really helps to study some basic muscle function and to learn about how different muscles pull the skeleton around to cause movement - once you understand how the different muscles of the back move the shoulder blades, the upper arm, the spine and even the hips, it becomes much easier to find where to focus during various exercises.

The way Yates leans in that vid does help bring in the lats, as does leaning back during pullups or pulldowns. Other exercises that i find help the lats are bent arm pullovers with arms always parallel to the line of the center line body, and straight arm pulldowns.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I always get DOMS in my back and form wise being strict or loose with form both have their place when training back IMO.


And works well for you looks like fella ...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

big_skip said:


> And works well for you looks like fella ...


Cheers mate, now just toget some Kai Greene style hang to them


----------

